

Software developer! Help a startup, check out Flowdock & take a survey - mutru
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?hl=en_US&formkey=dEd2Z0xVYUhBRnFaMmlURFZWWU9iWEE6MQ#gid=0

======
ses
Have submitted a survey and subsequently realised one of the issues I raised
was the fault of my own inability to read things thoroughly! Free trial and
subsequent paid for pricing are actually clearly explained.

